# Lat pulldown £68 delivered



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271574491734

Anyone have one of these if so what are they like? Was going to buy one when they were full price surely must be worth it at the discount price.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I had a very similar one when I had my rack etc @ home.

Works well for higher re stuff,but piling too much weight on it soon breaks the bearings


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Apologiies for likely asking the obvious, but I assume a much cheaper chin-up bar wouldn't be a viable alternative for you? Maybe I'm missing out, but for me I don't see what a lat pulldown particularly adds?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Apologiies for likely asking the obvious, but I assume a much cheaper chin-up bar wouldn't be a viable alternative for you? Maybe I'm missing out, but for me I don't see what a lat pulldown particularly adds?


unless i miss understand, but you can vary the weight hence the machine

Looks a little flimsy buy for £68? < 1 months gym membership for me. Good deal I reckon

Edit: says max load 180KG. pretty strong to get to that


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ultrasonic said:


> Apologiies for likely asking the obvious, but I assume a much cheaper chin-up bar wouldn't be a viable alternative for you? Maybe I'm missing out, but for me I don't see what a lat pulldown particularly adds?


 hahaa,I never used it as a lat pulldown.

used it for triceps & low row personally


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Apologiies for likely asking the obvious, but I assume a much cheaper chin-up bar wouldn't be a viable alternative for you? Maybe I'm missing out, but for me I don't see what a lat pulldown particularly adds?


I have a chin up bar on my rack it's more for tricep work as I wrecked my elbow a few months back doing skullcrushers which affected nearly every workout that I did and as I workout at home it also adds more variety but that said if it is junk I will hold out for a decent one.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

xpower said:


> hahaa,I never used it as a lat pulldown.
> 
> used it for triceps & low row personally


Should've read your post before I added mine lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

JohhnyC said:


> unless i miss understand, but you can vary the weight hence the machine.


You can vary the resistance with a pull-up bar, using a dipping belt if adding weight, or resistance bands if someone needs the assistance.

You can't do much in the way of tricep exercises with a pull-up bar though!


----------

